# de către



## jazyk

Am vrut întotdeauna să întreb asta şi azi în fine am avut ocazia.  Întrebarea mea vine de la folosirea prepoziţilor _de către_, pe care le-am simţit întotdeauna ca sinonim al prepoziţiei _de_ în propoziţiile pasive. Este corectă impresia mea? Vedeţi diferenţe substanţiale între o folosire şi alta?



> Ministrul educaţiei a început şi o evaluare a şase dintre cei care au corectat lucrările de la examenul de titularizare a profesorilor, suspectaţi că ar fi umflat notele şi ameninţaţi şi ei *de către* domnul Hărdău cu sancţiuni.


 
Mulţumesc pentru contribuţiile voastre.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Folosirea grupului prepozitional "*de catre*" sa foloseste in legatura cu persoane fizice, nu obiecte. "*De"* sa foloseste referitor la obiecte. 

Sper ca explicatia asta ajuta! 

PS: pot sa-mi iau libertatea sa-ti corijez scrisoarea trimisa anterior??

Salutari 

 robbie


----------



## jazyk

Dar atunci paragraful următor nu este corect?

Producătorul european Airbus a semnat un contract cu autorităţile chineze, în urma căruia urmează să furnizeze 150 de aeronave de pasageri, A320. Semnarea contractului *a fost anunţată de preşedintele Franţei*, Jacques Chirac, care se află într-o vizită oficială în China.


----------



## robbie_SWE

jazyk said:


> Dar atunci paragraful următor nu este corect?
> 
> Producătorul european Airbus a semnat un contract cu autorităţile chineze, în urma căruia urmează să furnizeze 150 de aeronave de pasageri, A320. Semnarea contractului *a fost anunţată de preşedintele Franţei*, Jacques Chirac, care se află într-o vizită oficială în China.


 
Nu, arata corect. Esti obligat sa folosesti "de" aici. 

 robbie


----------



## jazyk

Dar uită-te la explicaţia ta. Nu înţeleg. Preşedintele Franţei nu este obiect.



> Folosirea grupului prepozitional "*de catre*" sa foloseste in legatura cu persoane fizice, nu obiecte. *"De" sa foloseste referitor la obiecte.*


----------



## robbie_SWE

jazyk said:


> Dar uită-te la explicaţia ta. Nu înţeleg. Preşedintele Franţei nu este obiect.


 
Ok...in sensul asta la ce sa refera "de"?! "De" poate sa fie tradus in engleza ca "by" (by the president of France). "De catre" este in engleza "of which". Ai inteles acuma sau ai nevoie de alte exemple? 

robbie


----------

